# HAVE A HEART ADOPTION DAYS horse #3



## Marty (Feb 12, 2014)

And here's Harvey! Harvey says "pick me! Me, me, me!" Here's another good boy with a heart of gold. He is a mini-shetland cross 12 years old, about 37" tall, red pinto, very friendly and wants to follow you around all over the place. Harvey is a good project horse because he has a lot to offer and the willingness to learn. He doesn't know much, just basic stuff he learned in foster care but he's easy to be around and loves all the other horses. . He is a bit on the spooky side so we'd rather adopt him to someone with experience who can utilize his pretty big movement and bring out all his potential. He still needs to put on weight but he is all vetted up nicely and ready to go to his forever home. Please contact us about Harvey!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 12, 2014)

Dear Harvey,

It looks like you are doing so well with your foster family! Your little feet must be feeling ever so much better, and I understand Scotty lives there too. I'll bet you two have SOME stories to exchange.

I expect winter has given up it's hold, and spring is racing by. Is this the first time in many yearz you've been able to run free in spring, rather than looking at it over a stall wall? Bet it feels even better than you imagined!!

I'll let you go graze, and look for an update soon.

Your friend Julie in NC


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 13, 2014)

^^^^^^^ Lovely Julie ^^^^^^


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Ryan. I have a poets' soul.

I'll be checking the CMHR website for updated pictures of Harvey. I'd love to see him enjoying some greenery up close and personal.

Like little donk Lily on the marestare thread, he's included in my prayers each day along with the rescue and his foster family.


----------

